# Invasive species



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.torontosun.com/2011/05/08/the-aliens-have-landed

http://www.torontosun.com/2011/05/09/cops-man-used-alligator-to-attract-women


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

You can find a lot of those goby near the Pickering Nuclear Power Plant..


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> You can find a lot of those goby near the Pickering Nuclear Power Plant..


Yumm, radioactive fishy 

I'm glad that guy was charged, I hate hearing about stuff like that.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> You can find a lot of those goby near the Pickering Nuclear Power Plant..


Were they three eyed gobies?


----------

